# Toc Saddle With Cutout And Leaf Spring Type Undercarriage?



## rustNspokes (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm trying to think of the maker who produced saddles with a single flat leaf spring undercarriage. The front of the leaf spring bolts to the wood seat base, the rear of the spring fits through a cast bracket to allow it to slip slightly as it moves. The saddle top was the cutout type.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 2, 2016)

Something like this no idea who made it. Sure is sweet and exotic style. NFS.


----------



## rustNspokes (Mar 3, 2016)

That is a nice looking saddle. I don't think the one I'm trying to find info on had any coil springs. I think it was just an arch shaped flat leaf spring all the way. Here is a bad photo of the rear bracket. I'm sure I've seen photos of one like this, but I cant remember who made it.




This is an example of a similar style seat, but probably from another maker.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 3, 2016)

I would think most of the manufacturers had a saddle similar to that.   Garford, Hunt, Troxel....


----------



## okozzy (Mar 3, 2016)

Maybe this will help, this saddle is on my Crescent, made by _ *'Brown'*_*.*


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 3, 2016)

You will see this style in most catalogs 1894-1897-8 it was the saddle of the day I dont thing many survived as they tend to break when adjusted to far forward or back.


----------



## rustNspokes (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info. "Garford" was the name I was trying to think of. I didn't realize it was a fairly popular design. I'll have to look through some 94-98 scans and see if I can find it. I was a bit optimistic when I bought it hoping the original leather was under the vinyl cover. No such luck.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 3, 2016)

Brown made them  in 1897


----------



## olderthandirt (May 24, 2016)

sounds right ,i have a1895 victor that i am trying to round up a  few pieces for it and it came with one of these type seats on it i need the seat clamp if anyone has a spare ? thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jan 1, 2017)

rustNspokes said:


> That is a nice looking saddle. I don't think the one I'm trying to find info on had any coil springs. I think it was just an arch shaped flat leaf spring all the way. Here is a bad photo of the rear bracket. I'm sure I've seen photos of one like this, but I cant remember who made it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you need a frame for that top saddle?


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 1, 2017)

Here's a *Garford* double leaf with a single spring at the back.


----------



## rustNspokes (Jan 1, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Do you need a frame for that top saddle?




I'll probably just make a frame. The wood is cracked, so I'll probably just repair it and use it for a display.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 1, 2017)

2 1/16" center of rear hole to hole, pics below. Make offer (must be at least what I paid.... lol.)


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2017)

$25   ....


----------

